# Inal·làmbric



## AlbertJB

No creieu que aquest mot hauria de ser acceptat per l'IEC?_ Sense fils_ queda massa... no sé... Ja sé que el _alambre_ no existeix en català, però hauríem de ser una mica més oberts crec en alguns camps determinats del coneixements, com la informàtica, no creieu?


----------



## Mmart

Doncs no em sembla gairé correcte acceptar la paraula, ja que també estariem afegint "alambre"; em sabria molt de greu perdre una paraula tan bonica com filferro. Sense fils és una traducció directa i acurada de "wire-less", si vas de l'anglès al català no ho trobaras estrany. El problema és que penses massa en castellà...


----------



## ursu-lab

AlbertJB said:


> No creieu que aquest mot hauria de ser acceptat per l'IEC?_ Sense fils_ queda massa... no sé... Ja sé que el _alambre_ no existeix en català, però hauríem de ser una mica més oberts crec en alguns camps determinats del coneixements, com la informàtica, no creieu?



Deixant de banda que de cap manera tindria una geminada (al·lambre?), per què s'hauria d'utilitzar una paraula castellana? Alambre no és català, en català es diu filferro o fil, no entenc des de quin punt de vista lingüístic o cultural seria una "obertura" el fet d'introduir una paraula castellana (recent) al català... 
A mi m'agrada "sense fil/fils" i és la traducció literal de la paraula "original" *anglés *"*cordless*", que és la llengua internacional per excel·lència de l'electrònica i la informàtica (tots els llenguatges de programació es basen en l'anglès), i no evidentment el castellà . 

Per cert, també en francés es diu "sans fil" mentre que en italià es manté la paraula anglesa "cordless" i en alemany també és schnurlos (cord=schnur / less=los). 

PS: us deixo un enllaç per veure la diferència entre cordless i wireless. Un telèfon sense fil ("inalámbrico") és un cordless, i una xarxa (per ex.) de connexió "sense fils" entre el router i els ordinadors és wireless.


----------



## Mmart

Veig més possible que s'afegeixi "wifi" al català i a moltes altres llengües no angleses.


----------



## ursu-lab

Mmart said:


> Veig més possible que s'afegeixi "wifi" al català i a moltes altres llengües no angleses.



El Wi-Fi és una cosa diferent, és un sistema de connexió wireless segons el protocol IEE 802.11 i és més aviat una marca.


----------



## AlbertJB

Gràcies per les vostres opinions, realment estic força "intoxicat" de castellanismes!


----------



## germanbz

Una xicoteta puntualització, en lloc de afirmar "en català es diu filferro" i ja que se està reclamant conservar la riquesa del català, s'hauria de dir: en català "també" es diu filferro, a més d'altres denominacions molt comunas i molt predominants en amples zones com pot ser "fil d'aram".


----------



## Mmart

Gràcies, germanbz. Curiosament fil d'aram es, al menys fonèticament, més proper a "alambre". He cercat ambdues paraules i he trobat que fil d'aram es refereix al coure i filferro a acer, però jo crec que es podrien considerar sinònims i no caldria tenir en compte el metall.


----------

